# Can I save my brisket?



## Berg09 (Jun 21, 2020)

I’m smoking a 14 lb brisket for Father’s Day and started it around 9:45 last night for lunch today. All was well and went to bed and woke up around 2 and saw temp was at around 130. Went back to bed and woke up around 6:30 and saw the brisket was down to 93 degrees. There was an error in the pellet hopper that caused my smoker to stop.

I am unsure how long the smoker was off but I have since turned it back on and the brisket is going back up.

Since I’m taking the brisket to close to 200 degrees will that get rid of any potential bacteria that might have built up while the smoker was off? I want to ensure this will be safe to eat and if I should just toss it.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## boykjo (Jun 21, 2020)

keep smoking. If it is not Injected or Punched full of Holes, you are fine. In intact muscle there is only surface bacteria, the 40 to 140 guide does Not apply. Any surface bacteria were killed awhile ago. If intact, turn up the heat and proceed. (Copied from JJ)

boykjo


----------



## sandyut (Jun 21, 2020)

welcome and keep going with it ism y advice.  if it got to 130 and as you said will be cooked to 200 or so.  I would give call it a low risk problem.

you can also run it hot and fast till done since time was cut short.  I normally run mine at 275, some do 300.  I would go 300 given the timing issue you have.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 21, 2020)

They have you covered. Here's my portion of advice. If you are gonna sleep during a cook them you need a probe setup that will alarm you if the pit temp drops or rises. Nothing more frustrating than waking up to a cold pit or even worse......a pit that's been burned to the ground. Inkbird has some nice probes that connect to your phone via Bluetooth or wifi


----------



## Buckeye02 (Jun 21, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> They have you covered. Here's my portion of advice. If you are gonna sleep during a cook them you need a probe setup that will alarm you if the pit temp drops or rises. Nothing more frustrating than waking up to a cold pit or even worse......a pit that's been burned to the ground. Inkbird has some nice probes that connect to your phone via Bluetooth or wifi


I have to agree with this. I bought the inkbird wifi 4 probe and it's awesome. Cant believe I went as long as I did without it. Would definitely recommend getting one for sure!


----------



## schlotz (Jun 21, 2020)

It always is tough to discover a non-function pit.  The good news is you now are quite aware of the potential. Get an alarm probe and make sure it's loud enough to wake you up.  Like 

 boykjo
 said, as long as you have NOT injected it or punched a bunch of holes in it you will be fine.  Sure hope it turns out great for ya!


----------



## forktender (Jun 21, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> They have you covered. Here's my portion of advice. If you are gonna sleep during a cook them you need a probe setup that will alarm you if the pit temp drops or rises. Nothing more frustrating than waking up to a cold pit or even worse......a pit that's been burned to the ground. Inkbird has some nice probes that connect to your phone via Bluetooth or wifi


This X1000............buy the InkBird the alarms are loud enough to wake the dead or in my case deaf from hundreds of thousands of small arms rounds going off next to my head.


----------

